# Flying with pump + usual diabetic clobber?!



## Twitchy

Hi all...i'm having to go on a flight soon (hate, really hate flying!!!) & was just wondering - i know i have to switch pump & handset bluetooth off, avoid scanners etc, but what does everyone do wuth their cannulas etc? I know insulin, test strips etc must go in hand luggage as can't risk freezing in hold, but what about the spare canula & cartridges etc??  Bit worried aboutspace in hand luggage what with all thebaby clobber/ ents stuff i'll need to carry too... Argh, stressed!!!!!


----------



## Twitchy

Sorry, lots of 'etc's lol! Stressed...


----------



## Cumbrianlass

Twitchy said:


> Hi all...i'm having to go on a flight soon (hate, really hate flying!!!) & was just wondering - i know i have to switch pump & handset bluetooth off, avoid scanners etc, but what does everyone do wuth their cannulas etc? I know insulin, test strips etc must go in hand luggage as can't risk freezing in hold, but what about the spare canula & cartridges etc??  Bit worried aboutspace in hand luggage what with all thebaby clobber/ ents stuff i'll need to carry too... Argh, stressed!!!!!



Hi Just phone the airline and let them know that you need to take a medical bag on with you as hand luggage - depending on the airline they may want to know the dimensions of your extra bag and the weight. I just flew to Mexico with Thomson and they would allow up to 15kg as extra hand luggage for medical stuff. They want a copy of a Drs letter to confirm you need to have the stuff with you as handluggage and the meds that you are on. My diab nurse did mine. I bought a rucksack with wheels on it to make it easier for me to carry all my medical stuff alongside other handluggage. I carried all my diab stuff with me and didnt put any in the hold - if your luggage got lost you would be stuffed without it!

Manchester airport security said that the pump COULD go through the body scanner - even though I had a letter from my pump company medtronic stating otherwise - I chose to unclip my pump rather than risk ruining it. It didnt go through the x-ray and they just swabbed my pump and spare holiday pump (I imagine for explosives).

Oh BTW altitude does affect your insulin sensitivity and I had to have my pump set to 180% to keep my sugars at a reasonable level - but everyone is different - so you will have to test it out for yourself.

Hope you have a lovely trip - where you off to?


----------



## Julia

I never thought of asking for extra handluggage for medical reasons - what a good idea, thanks Cumbianlass. 
I've flown a few times with pump and have put some spare cannulas and reservoir sets in my hold luggage without any problems. The plunger on the reservoirs moved, I guess due to the change in air pressure, but no problems when come to use them.
Personally I never detach pump at security and they usually just swab it to check for explosives.


----------



## shiv

Ooooh yes definitely ask for an extra bag. Easyjet let you take an extra piece of handluggage so I also put my towel in it to save space in my main bag!


----------



## Twitchy

Thanks everyone! Flying with Easyjet, have called & they have confirmed doc's letter & prescription list will be fine, plus get extra bag, phew!!  Just need to survive on the slopes now (not a natural winter sports bod by any means...!!!)

Thanks for the tips! xx


----------



## Monica

It's great that Easyjet allows extra hand luggage, but what if you only take hand luggage??? We're off to Switzerland soon and we're only taking hand luggage. So far Carol just took a normal handbag for her stuff. When told to put in hand luggage I told them (Ryanair staff) it was a medical bag and they let me off. I've never phoned beforehand.....
As we're only going for a few days, she won't need that much extra anyway. I actually said that we'd take 3 suitcases full of 2 suitcases worth of clothes, so that I can bring back some of my favourite foods.


----------



## Copepod

Off topic, but Monica's comment about bringing back food from Switzerland reminds me of my first trip overseas, when I was 4 years old in late 1960s, travelling by train, ferry and train from Midlands of England, then across Channel, though France and onto Geneva. Our parents were responsible for a party of teenagers, but also took my younger sister and me.

On return journey, a suitcase was lost by French Railways. It contained all my sister's (she was only 2, so even smaller than me) and my clothes - in those days, children took pretty well all their clothes for a given season away on holiday, and as we needed both summer clothes for lake level and warm clothes for mountains, we took pretty well all that fitted us. Far more seriously, according to our parents, all the Swiss chocolate and jam they'd bought. Eventually, it was delivered by a railway worker, much to everyone's relief, as we'd been wearing some very odd clothes for around a week by then!


----------



## shiv

Monica said:


> It's great that Easyjet allows extra hand luggage, but what if you only take hand luggage??? We're off to Switzerland soon and we're only taking hand luggage. So far Carol just took a normal handbag for her stuff. When told to put in hand luggage I told them (Ryanair staff) it was a medical bag and they let me off. I've never phoned beforehand.....
> As we're only going for a few days, she won't need that much extra anyway. I actually said that we'd take 3 suitcases full of 2 suitcases worth of clothes, so that I can bring back some of my favourite foods.



When I went to Croatia in May last year I only took hand luggage. I have one of those small suitcases that fits the dimensions of hand luggage exactly, and on top of that I took a big rucksack. I put all my pump stuff in the rucksack as well as my towel to save room in the other bag...

Monica, I didn't ring ahead and tell them I was bringing an extra bag - I printed off the bit in their T&Cs where it says you can bring it, so if anyone questioned me, I could show them.


----------



## Phil65

I always put my diabetes paraphernalia into a tupperware container in my hand luggage, doesn't take up that much room.  I also raise my TBR to 200% whilst flying.  I have always gone through the xray wearing my pump and they have always swabbed it.


----------



## Monica

TBR of 200% 
We'll be in the air for about 2 hours. On MDI we only ever had to correct a high on the way home. Never on the way out. Anyone else put a higher tbr on?

Thanks Shiv, I'll try and find that website too.


----------



## Monica

Copepod said:


> Far more seriously, according to our parents, all the Swiss chocolate and jam they'd bought. Eventually, it was delivered by a railway worker, much to everyone's relief, as we'd been wearing some very odd clothes for around a week by then!



Were the chocolates and jam still in the suitcase


----------



## Copepod

Yes, fortunately chocolate and jam was still in suitcase, Monica - otherwise there'd have been an international incident!


----------



## Monica

Copepod said:


> Yes, fortunately chocolate and jam was still in suitcase, Monica - otherwise there'd have been an international incident!



LOL, too right. Swiss chocolate is necessary  (I do like other countries' chocs too though - except Cadbury's)


----------



## Phil65

Monica said:


> TBR of 200%
> We'll be in the air for about 2 hours. On MDI we only ever had to correct a high on the way home. Never on the way out. Anyone else put a higher tbr on?
> 
> Thanks Shiv, I'll try and find that website too.



To be fair....my 200% TBR was to Antigua...it worked for me, I'm guessing I would still go 150% TBR on short flights.


----------



## robert@fm

Monica said:


> LOL, too right. Swiss chocolate is necessary  (I do like other countries' chocs too though - except Cadbury's)



I remember when Cadburys did a cheap-and-nasty "chocolate" bar that (to judge by the taste) was only about 5-10% cocoa solids -- it was revolting.  I'm told that Hersheys (US choc manufacturer) does something similar.

I don't think I've ever had Swiss chocolate (except Toblerone, which probably isn't the finest); my favourite choc is Ritter Sport (German), especially the Mandel (whole almonds) variety.


----------



## seasiderdave

This is very coincidental.  I asked a very similar question on Friday somewhere else.

I called BMIbaby today and was told that I didn't need to advise ahead and that a doctor's letter would be enough to check-in with.  However, I hadn't even thought about being able to carry extra baggage!  As we're carry-on only anything that helps in that way is very useful.  

After trawling their FAQs it seems a letter to them may be needed to confirm if an extra bag is allowed.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hi Dave

Nice to see you 

M


----------



## Hanmillmum

Still debating as to a holiday abroad this year, but thread has given lots of info I wouldn't have thought of re: flying x


----------



## seasiderdave

Nice to be here Mike. I've watched lots but never contributed.

Adam and Artoo shall be like cousins who never meet!


----------



## Steff

seasiderdave said:


> Nice to be here Mike. I've watched lots but never contributed.
> 
> Adam and Artoo shall be like cousins who never meet!



Hi Dave a warm welcome from me to the forum to.


----------



## seasiderdave

Just had a few tweets back from the excellent BMI feed and they have confirmed a note has been made of my D on my booking and that taking an extra bag is not a problem either.

Thanks for the inspiration to ask.


----------



## seasiderdave

Thank you Steff. That's very kind.


----------



## Monica

robert@fm said:


> I remember when Cadburys did a cheap-and-nasty "chocolate" bar that (to judge by the taste) was only about 5-10% cocoa solids -- it was revolting.  I'm told that Hersheys (US choc manufacturer) does something similar.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had Swiss chocolate (except Toblerone, which probably isn't the finest); my favourite choc is Ritter Sport (German), especially the Mandel (whole almonds) variety.



There's a Swiss choc that tastes very similar to Cadbury's, yuk. My favourite is Ovomaltine (Ovaltine) chocolate, made by Wander (I think now owned by Kraft ) and Migros (speak Tesco) own brand, so not the finest either. Actually, M&S sells swiss choc made by the same company who supply Migros. Toblerone is quite popular in Switzerland too, not just abroad . Toblerone Fondue is divine (not that I've had that for a looong time). Lindt of course is the most famous, but I'm not particularly partial to it.


----------



## Monica

Phil65 said:


> To be fair....my 200% TBR was to Antigua...it worked for me, I'm guessing I would still go 150% TBR on short flights.



I think I won't tell Carol to change. If it's not good, whe can always try it on the way home. We also have a 3-4 hour train trip to Manchester Airport included in our travels.


----------



## Twitchy

Hi all...well, we're back & finally through the holiday washing mountain lol!

Flying with Easyjet was FAB - I would fly with them again without reserve.  I was able to take my normal hand luggage plus an extra bag full of my insulin, umpteen cannulas (always paranoid I'll need to use more than normal lol), spare pens/needles, test strips etc etc ad nauseum...no probs at all.  I was ok to walk through the metal detector at Birmingham, they let me keep the pump on & just swabbed it. Flying was fine, in fact because my control is soooo much less erratic on the pump (less swings!) I felt so much better - it was less stressful not being so worried about either going hypo or busting for a wee with a high bg! Yay for pumps!!! 

Coming back my attempt at French (I did get the phrase for insulin pump from a French diabetic friend!) may have raised some eyebrows, but they took me through without going through the metal detector, & just gave me my first ever pat down instead!  Had to show them my pump (which was a tad embarrassing, as I'd pinned it to the side of my bra so it wouldn't dig into my toddler when she was on my lap - don't think they were counting on that lol! (Several people now emotionally scarred for life by the sight of my scary mummy tummy lol!!) but again, no probs.  

Off the subject a tad, this was my second ever skiing hol - the first time I totally hated it; I was on injections & my control was crude at best, so high/low swings, getting left behind by group lessons whilst going hypo etc, etc...it took major persuasion from the other half to give it another go now I'm on the pump...and WOW! I 'get it' now!  The improvements in my control have meant that I have been able to give it another go, & actually found it to be fun lol.  I didn't have any major problems with adjusting to hotel eating times etc, travelling, altitude, the wonderful, blessed pump could deal easily with it all (Yes, I LOVE MY PUMP!!!) Sorry, tad amazed & delighted still...probably after another 15 yrs or so it'll wear off hehe!! 

So all in all, went into this hol very nervous, but the difference the pump has made to my control & health in general has been awesome - if anyone out there is in any doubt about taking up an offer of a pump - GO FOR IT!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Really great to read such a positive post Twitchy.

Glad you had a good holiday


----------



## trophywench

Brilliant!


----------



## Copepod

Great to hear that flying was basically a non-event and that you enjoyed skiing so much, Twitchy. Thanks for reporting back.


----------



## Monica

Glad you had a great time!! (I'm swiss and I still don't "get" skiing)

I'm pleased all went well flying. I can stop stressing now


----------



## Martin-Parent

Out of interest, Jet2 don't allow you to take any extra luggage for free.  You can take an extra 10kg but you have to pay their standard charge of ?13.00.  Oh and they asked that we faxed the doctors note beforehand so I am glad that I phoned to check!


----------



## Phil65

To be honest, I can't really see the need for a 'free bag' to be checked in, all my Diabetes gear fits in a tupperware box and fits in my hand luggage no probs.


----------



## shiv

Phil65 said:


> To be honest, I can't really see the need for a 'free bag' to be checked in, all my Diabetes gear fits in a tupperware box and fits in my hand luggage no probs.



Eeeek I'd never get all mine into a tupperware box, unless it was the size you'd store cereal in, and that would take up most of a rucksack! Fair play if you can manage it 

There are incredibly few perks to having type 1, so if an airline says I can take an extra piece of baggage and I don't have to ram all of my stuff into 1 bag, I'll take the extra bit of luggage 

Case in point: I'm going to the Diabetes UK Annual Professional Conference in Glasgow this year. Flying up with Easyjet, not checking in any bags as only 3 days up there, but being able to take the extra bag means I can carry lots of extra supplies in case something happens - and also means I can bring back loads of freebies from the conference


----------



## Phil65

shiv said:


> Eeeek I'd never get all mine into a tupperware box, unless it was the size you'd store cereal in, and that would take up most of a rucksack! Fair play if you can manage it
> 
> There are incredibly few perks to having type 1, so if an airline says I can take an extra piece of baggage and I don't have to ram all of my stuff into 1 bag, I'll take the extra bit of luggage
> 
> Case in point: I'm going to the Diabetes UK Annual Professional Conference in Glasgow this year. Flying up with Easyjet, not checking in any bags as only 3 days up there, but being able to take the extra bag means I can carry lots of extra supplies in case something happens - and also means I can bring back loads of freebies from the conference



...........I've also got big pockets!


----------



## HOBIE

It must be a woman thing Phil ( sorry Shiv).


----------



## Monica

I wanted to travel light too, but if this weather keeps up in Switzerland, I'll have to take boots and Fi wants to take her ski suit. Well, one handluggage each, we'll have to manage.....


----------



## Cumbrianlass

Martin-Parent said:


> Out of interest, Jet2 don't allow you to take any extra luggage for free.  You can take an extra 10kg but you have to pay their standard charge of ?13.00.  Oh and they asked that we faxed the doctors note beforehand so I am glad that I phoned to check!



Pah! Very disappointed with Jet2 - they need to get with the times of the other airlines - even Ryan air - who are known for their rigidity with the rules on size of bags etc let you take another for medical purposes for free!


----------



## Cumbrianlass

Monica said:


> I wanted to travel light too, but if this weather keeps up in Switzerland, I'll have to take boots and Fi wants to take her ski suit. Well, one handluggage each, we'll have to manage.....



Monica - you could always travel in your boots and Fi her ski suit; and a few extra layers of clothing - they cant stop you taking it all off once your aboard the plane


----------



## Monica

Cumbrianlass said:


> Monica - you could always travel in your boots and Fi her ski suit; and a few extra layers of clothing - they cant stop you taking it all off once your aboard the plane



I will travel in my boots, but as to wearing more than normal....
We will be travelling 4 hours by train to the airport. I don't fancy carrying loose clothing around, as we'll have to change trains twice (OH can't take us to the airport, nor will he be able to collect us). Plus it's a long walk from the station to security (I've already checked in).


----------



## trophywench

Phil - I'm gobsmacked about your Tupperware container.  

Now bearing in mind when going abroad we are told to take 2 x as much of everything as we know we'll need ... a box of cannulas measures 15ins x 3ins x 3 ins.  There are 10 in a box; I change every 2 days so for a fortnight (x 2) that's 15 cannulas.  The inserter.  Sharps container (I use a smallish plastic thing with a 'childproof' lid on hol) I'd need 3 reservoirs.  4 pots of test strips.  Spare meter.  2 vials of insulin - in a Frio obviously so that takes up much more room than just the insulin.  At least 3 packets of 10 syringes.  Oh, Ketostix.  Some loose Sterets.  And hypo remedies, including the good old jab, that's in the Frio with the insulin. 

No Way Pedro would any of that go in the hold - let it out of my sight? - you must be joking.  

Fortunately we usually go in our motorhome these days just to Europe so I have half a locker that's just my junk.  But when we go to Oz again (which we will) we may go for a whole month so it'll be the pits carting all that lot.

Much more junk than there ever was on MDI !


----------



## Phil65

trophywench said:


> Phil - I'm gobsmacked about your Tupperware container.
> 
> Now bearing in mind when going abroad we are told to take 2 x as much of everything as we know we'll need ... a box of cannulas measures 15ins x 3ins x 3 ins.  There are 10 in a box; I change every 2 days so for a fortnight (x 2) that's 15 cannulas.  The inserter.  Sharps container (I use a smallish plastic thing with a 'childproof' lid on hol) I'd need 3 reservoirs.  4 pots of test strips.  Spare meter.  2 vials of insulin - in a Frio obviously so that takes up much more room than just the insulin.  At least 3 packets of 10 syringes.  Oh, Ketostix.  Some loose Sterets.  And hypo remedies, including the good old jab, that's in the Frio with the insulin.
> 
> No Way Pedro would any of that go in the hold - let it out of my sight? - you must be joking.
> 
> Fortunately we usually go in our motorhome these days just to Europe so I have half a locker that's just my junk.  But when we go to Oz again (which we will) we may go for a whole month so it'll be the pits carting all that lot.
> 
> Much more junk than there ever was on MDI !



To be fair.....it is quite a large tupperware box .....and there's always my other OH's handbag!


----------



## HOBIE

Hi Trophwrench you should try going to Istanbul on a Motor bike & Spain with a tent/sleeping bags on back.


----------



## trophywench

Well we haven't done it since I had the pump HOBIE but we have been all over France motorbike camping, sometimes on the Blackbird, sometimes on the Trophy (hence the handle) - other half is AKA Trophychap!

Have Frio will travel - but I couldn't do it now, need far too much 'stuff' with a pump!

Funnily enough was trying me leathers on the other week as Grandson - 16the other week - has just got a moped and passed his CBT - and he'd brought his 'kit' here to see if I approved - I don't care about the colour, just let me feel the armour, you know the drill - anyway I was looking for a polar buff to give him - gave him me Bugs Bunny one!  LOL and thought, can I still fit in these 'thin' trousers? - yes I can!  Good old Lycra!


----------



## Copepod

Hope others know what a "polar buff" is! Great for cycling & hiking, too.


----------

